# Vizslas are so versatile!



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

I recently found this video on YouTube - vizslas are so amazing!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ptu8xn3UVM

Is anyone V's helping around the house?


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Aww that is such a lovely video!
Love how her tail wags the whole time!
Viz wiggle - nothing better!

I want to teach Olive but at the moment its all a bit too fun and exciting!


----------



## David (Jul 17, 2012)

Just look at that tail! so happy! I feel like that although my Mika is happy it never wags that much, then again it is docked.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

That is absolutely amazing!

It makes realize how much better I could be about training mine - not to do work around the house but to be more obedient.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Right it is final Mac should know how to the washing up!!!!


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

This is such a great video! We often joke about training Mako to do silly things like fetching the TV remote from the coffee table and bringing it to us, but this is FAR beyond that! Now that I know he's theoretically capable of it, though... I may just try!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome video. I'd love to know how old that pup is- it's so calm which is the first thing I noticed. It's great to see just how versatile they are!


----------



## Laylas Daddy (Nov 27, 2012)

That's Awesome!!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

That has motivated me to get hold of some friends of mine and get a copy of the video with their boy Jasper. Jasper is a 6 year old V who does lots of things one of which is he puts the washing on. I have seen him go to the laundry basket, pick out an item, take it to the washing machine, pop it inside and then go back for the next item until he has emptied the washing basket and filled the washing machine. He then goes and tells him mum "roo roo roo mum........the machine is ready to be turned on....." He is also trained as a therapy dog like Finch. 

But, wasn't the Vizsla in that video just gorgeous


----------

